# Help Alien-X case by modtech audio connector



## TransxCorp (Nov 1, 2009)

My mobo has HD soud connector and my pc case alien -x seems to have only ac'97 pluh . Is there some sort of convertor outhere that i can use?


Please help!!!
i LOVE THIS CASE BUT WOULD BE NICE TO HAVE FRONT PANEL AUDIO JACK WORKING.
tHANX!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What Brand & Model is the Mobo?


----------



## TransxCorp (Nov 1, 2009)

mobo is Biostar TA790GXE


----------

